# What is the starting line up music?



## Shady*

I heard the music today, for the visiting team, its like just a beat. No words or lyrics, today they played it when they were introducing the Lakers. Anyone know the name of this beat?


----------



## VeN

Shady* said:


> I heard the music today, for the visiting team, its like just a beat. No words or lyrics, today they played it when they were introducing the Lakers. Anyone know the name of this beat?


lol afobisme was asking this earlier, its clubbed to death. from the matrix soundtrack


----------



## Dissonance

So, that's what that song is and where it comes from. First time I remember hearing it was Amare's come back shoe commericial. Now, it's everywhere it seems.


----------

